# Floating Table Top?



## cozycrafter (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a glass top dining room table that they want a cherry table top made to set over the glass...39 x 63.

One question is will there be a problem with warpage, weight, and flatness?

I was planning to fasten to the edges and sides to be 3" deep.

Any thoughts as this top will be created with several boards with biscuits and glued together?


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

This is a gut feeling, but I'd put some of those little sticky dot things that people put on the legs of tables, etc., on top of the glass. That would allow air to circulate somewhat under the top. Straight glass/wood connection might draw moisture and result in warping.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

I would go with Cherry plywood with a solid wood edging. No glue-ups, no movement issues.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Are you asking whether the glass will deflect from the weight of the wood or if the wood will warp? 39" wide by 63" long isn't really a very large table so your plan of multiple pieces biscuit joined and glued should be okay.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> I would go with Cherry plywood with a solid wood edging. No glue-ups, no movement issues.


 
I like this idea myself. 

Red


----------

